# Looking to upgrade to a new gun on my graco sprayer?



## Jeff Trimworx Inc. (Feb 21, 2014)

Currently have an sg3 on my graco. We finish all our crown, base, wainscoting, and coffered ceilings on our own. We're not the finish carpenter trying to paint, we paint with fine finish X tips and provide a professional finish. Anyways I was curious as to if their is a gun more suitable for more fine finish as that is what we primarily spray. I can get the sg3 to lay out completely and give that high gloss glass finish, just didn't know if their was a better way. Thanks. Check my website if your curious. www.trimworxinc.com
:clap::thumbsup:


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Jeff Trimworx Inc. said:


> Currently have an sg3 on my graco. We finish all our crown, base, wainscoting, and coffered ceilings on our own. We're not the finish carpenter trying to paint, we paint with fine finish X tips and provide a professional finish. Anyways I was curious as to if their is a gun more suitable for more fine finish as that is what we primarily spray. I can get the sg3 to lay out completely and give that high gloss glass finish, just didn't know if their was a better way. Thanks. Check my website if your curious. www.trimworxinc.com
> :clap::thumbsup:



Unless you're getting spits etc. or your hands are uncomfortable, then how flat it lays out is all about the pressure, tip and technique.

I can make a garbage gun lay paint beautifully if it doesn't spit. That being said, the Graco Contractor guns are the ones I typically find most comfortable, and re-build easily once it starts to plug up.

Otherwise you're going with an air assisted set-up, which I don't find necessary for trim.


----------



## Lazerline (Mar 26, 2012)

I have both a Contractor FTx and an SG3 that I use and I like both but honestly my personal preference on the fine finish stuff like cabinets and such I usually use the SG3 just because it feels smaller and a bit more nimble for me. What can I say I have Dainty wrist.:blush:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

I believe in the old saying, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it". :thumbsup:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I have a couple SG3's and I like them. We are buying new guns and hoses this spring, the SG3's are fine so I may just get couple more of them. We have 6 spare guns that need rebuilding but the rebuild kits are almost as much as a new gun is.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

My favorite is the sliver plus guns. They don't have inline filters in them but you can add them to the tip part really easy. Nice guns

Pat


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

The premium Titan gun is really nice. Don't know the name.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Damon T said:


> The premium Titan gun is really nice. Don't know the name.


:notworthy:


----------



## elvinpe (Apr 21, 2021)

Jeff Trimworx Inc. said:


> Currently have an sg3 on my graco. We finish all our crown, base, wainscoting, and coffered ceilings on our own. We're not the finish carpenter trying to paint, we paint with fine finish X tips and provide a professional finish. Anyways I was curious as to if their is a gun more suitable for more fine finish as that is what we primarily spray. I can get the sg3 to lay out completely and give that high gloss glass finish, just didn't know if their was a better way. Thanks. Check my website if your curious. www.trimworxinc.com
> 👏👍


Graco Contractor is a hell of a Ratrod! Adjustable 2-4 finger trigger. Easily repacks. Generally as simple to clean as any. I LOVE mine!


----------

